# lethargic frog?



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a one year old female powder blue and she's usually very active but lately all she's been doing is sitting around on a rock that's right next to the water, not really in the water but right near it. She is eating but not as verasiously (sp?) as she usually does. i did start her on metronidazole yesterday because i wasn't sure what to do. She shares a tank with a male powder blue of the same age and he seems to be doing fine. 

Should i remove her from the tank??

What should i do about the male??

What medications should i treat her with; i have metronidazole, baytril, and panacur??


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Did any conditions change? what are the tank temps like? 

Check the date on your supplements.


----------



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> Did any conditions change? what are the tank temps like?
> 
> Check the date on your supplements.


none of my supplements expire until Jun 2008.


and none of the temps have changed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

you arent using nekton vits are you?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

roadkillkitty said:


> What medications should i treat her with; i have metronidazole, baytril, and panacur??


better ? might be what are you treating?

"A nonspecific treatment leads to a nonspecific cure"

Leave the male alone unless he is visibly bothering her...if she has some type of contagious illness, he has it by now anyway. No reason to stick you hands in there and move "it" all around.

better I think to move the entire viv to a nice, calm, location away from the rest of the collection. Keep husbandy conditions ideal and monitor.

Perhaps a new clean stool sample (put a paper towel on the viv floor or a for petri dish tops and check them when she is on them.) sent off for analysis. At worst you waste a few bucks with this and she recovers from her 'ilness' without treament.

S


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "none of my supplements expire until Jun 2008"endsnip

How long have they been open and in use? The recommendations are to replace the supplements about six months after opening them due to the oxidation of the vitamins.


----------

